# Coosa River Catfish



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

Took my son and a few other kids to the river after church this past Sunday. The kids loaded up on bream and small catfish. They had a blast! I always put out a larger catfish rig after the first bream is caught. As I was gathering up all the rods and tackle I noticed my catfish rod bent slap over! The kids really enjoyed seeing a larger fish! Can't wait to get them back out there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Time with the family and a stud catfish to boot. Doesn't get much better than that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

where on the Coosa were you? I live on the Coosa on Lake Weiss.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

And I fish the Coosa from Ft Toulouse to Mitchel Dam...


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice cats. Where were y'all? I have a lake house on Neely Henry.


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

It's on Neely Henry near Willow Point.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

nice catch that smaller one the girl is holding looks like a perfect dinner fish


----------



## Langit (Aug 3, 2013)

*Awesome experience !*

Here is my experience, fishing at the heart of east borneo...the land of coal mining.
check it out :thumbup: :thumbsup:

youtube.com/watch?v=K1AadWlMgd4


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome langit!! That looks like an Alabama whompas cat!!:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

seemed like you had a 1,000 yards of line out lol


----------

